# STEROIDS FORUM > SARMs (Selective Androgen Receptor Modulators) Information Forum >  Mk 677

## SampsonandDelilah

Have used MA and Euro with success but wanted to try a legit manufacturer that uses a pill form. The solvent they use in the liquids fucks my stomach up and makes my mouth taste like cat asshole.

Just need a finger pointing or PM

Thank you  :Smilie:

----------


## Cylon357

> Have used MA and Euro with success but wanted to try a legit manufacturer that uses a pill form. The solvent they use in the liquids fucks my stomach up and makes my mouth taste like cat asshole.
> 
> Just need a finger pointing or PM…
> 
> Thank you


MA makes a product called somatazine that is pill form.
Night time formula with melatonin. I like it, but that appetite is real!

----------


## Cylon357

Well, it's a capsule not a pill.

----------


## 956Vette

Ibutamoren from the local compounding pharmacy comes in capsule form (quality equal to MA).

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> Ibutamoren from the local compounding pharmacy comes in capsule form (quality equal to MA).


Do they ship? Unscripted?

----------


## 956Vette

> Do they ship? Unscripted?


Yessir, will need an Rx. MA does it better with 12.5mg caps...pharmacy bozos capping @25mg doesn't do anyone favors imo.

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

I tried 25mg of MK, couldnt sleep due to the wrist pain.

I prefer the liquid from accelerated research, its suspended in basically everclear. 

I also get bad breath from it.

----------


## SampsonandDelilah

> I tried 25mg of MK, couldnt sleep due to the wrist pain.
> 
> I prefer the liquid from accelerated research, its suspended in basically everclear. 
> 
> I also get bad breath from it.


Sounds like the radioactive cat piss I’m used to drinking. Was doing one dropper AM and one PM for a total of 25, but could never get the taste out of my mouth and my gut didn’t seem to like it either

----------


## kelkel

> MA makes a product called somatazine that is pill form.
> Night time formula with melatonin. I like it, but that appetite is real!


Ever do any BW on it to monitor IGF-1?
I've read about it but never knew anyone who has taken it.
Bit pricey but if effective it may be worth a try!

----------


## Cylon357

> Ever do any BW on it to monitor IGF-1?
> I've read about it but never knew anyone who has taken it.
> Bit pricey but if effective it may be worth a try!


I have not, only judged its effectiveness by symptoms. Massive hunger, bloat, hand numbness, better recovery time and sleep, and I would swear that within 2 weeks my hair was coming in darker.

----------


## xxblazenlowxx

186 before TRT 
331 2IU of black tops
264 12.5 MA supps MK677

----------

